# Wanted:  "Special Advisor" for Commander RCAF



## The Bread Guy (24 Mar 2014)

This from buyandsell.gc.ca:


> The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for “as-and-when-requested” special advisory services for the Commander of the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) which includes support services for the RCAF Honoraries Program.



This list o' duties from the Statement of Work for the RFP:


> .... The Contractor must provide one SA (Special Advisor) resource to provide services that include:
> 
> a. Liaising with stakeholders, such as Senators and other Members of Parliament, Honorary Colonels, CEOs of various air force- and aerospace-related industry organizations, etc.;
> 
> ...


----------



## captloadie (24 Mar 2014)

Are there not enough minions on the staff already to do this? It sounds like a fine plan, if three or four staff officers are now being returned to the units to fill holes there.


----------



## Privateer (24 Mar 2014)

... compensation includes cool new leather jacket...


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Mar 2014)

This is frickin ridiculous. That's what he has a $$$&$:$; staff for.


----------



## MARS (24 Mar 2014)

Privateer said:
			
		

> ... compensation includes cool new leather jacket...



For the WIN
 :rofl:


----------



## Loachman (24 Mar 2014)

I think that they just screwed up a little.

This was clearly meant to be posted on 1 April.






No? Really? It's serious?


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Mar 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I think that they just screwed up a little.
> 
> This was clearly meant to be posted on 1 April.
> 
> ...


Maybe _someone_ thinks getting that level of support would be cheaper from the private sector than employing a LCOL/COL or so.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Mar 2014)

Perhaps the position is being built specifically for a retired buddy?   

I know of a former significant Army person who kept a militia bull-shitter _personal_ scenario development SMETM employed.  Stranger things have happened.   :dunno:


----------



## Privateer (24 Mar 2014)

Having skimmed the document (but being unable to cut and paste from it, sorry), isn't the role of the "Special Advisor" as defined in paragraph A1.2.1 exactly what Comm RCAF would expect to get from his staff?  It seems like the requirements as stated exclude anyone without RCAF staff experience.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Perhaps the position is being built specifically for a retired buddy?
> 
> I know of a former significant Army person who kept a militia bull-shitter _personal_ scenario development SMETM employed.  Stranger things have happened.   :dunno:



Only _*one*_ such self-declared expert?


----------



## McG (24 Mar 2014)

Between the vague tasks and deliverables, this reads like a contract for a "stealth" employee.
I hope the TA knows how to navigate around that minefield.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Perhaps the position is being built specifically for a retired buddy?
> 
> I know of a former significant Army person who kept a militia bull-shitter _personal_ scenario development SMETM employed.  Stranger things have happened.   :dunno:


If one wants to narrow it down in that case, here's the "Mandatory Criteria" from the full RFP package:


> .... M1 - The Bidder must demonstrate that the proposed resource has achieved a minimum rank of Lieutenant-Colonel in the RCAF and has retired no earlier than Dec 31, 2007, with a minimum of 20 years of service in the Canadian Armed Forces.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Triangulate and/or speculate away!  >


----------



## Journeyman (24 Mar 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Triangulate and/or speculate away!  >


I don't know _near_ enough about the tribal elders within the Airforce to speculate.*  I'll wait until the appointment is filled, then if appropriate, point back here and say, "I knew it all along"   


*  See kids?  That's that whole "opinion vs _informed_ opinion" thing in action.  :nod:


----------



## kratz (24 Mar 2014)

I know how the full RFP package reads, but I will wait out on furthe comment. 

I'm supposed to have a winter storm coming this way this week.  ;D


----------



## Tibbson (24 Mar 2014)

Having knowledge of how much money my office had to hand back (aka: get clawed back) at the end of the current fiscal year I now know where they got the money to keep the Snowbirds flying for their US performances AND hire this new SA.


----------



## McG (4 Apr 2014)

I just read that this contract is for someone to handle the RCAF's 75 x honorary colonels ... it's a babysitter.



			
				MCG said:
			
		

> Between the vague tasks and deliverables, this reads like a contract for a "stealth" employee.


It seems the union has also identified this as a "stealth employee" and is raising a noise.


----------

